# Stuck Shutter A-57



## Krimzon (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Sony A-57 and I bought it roughly 35 days ago.  One night I quickly grabbed my camera up to catch the moment, and I noticed it wouldn't focus or change modes with the dial.  I can still take pictures as long as I use manual focus. 

I noticed later the shutter was stuck open and it was tricking the camera into thinking it was taking a picture.

Has anyone had this issue before?  I will mess with it some more tomorrow, but if someone has had the shutter stay open please explain how you fixed this.


----------



## aaronlecain (Aug 11, 2012)

Is the battery fully charged? I had an issue with a battery that froze my A77. I changed out the battery and it fixed the problem. It never happened again. I have no idea if that helps I don't know much about the A57


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

Try unmounting the lens, removing the battery, fully charge the battery, remove the memory card, replace the lens, replace the memory card and replace the battery.

Try replacing the lens "hot", with the camera turned on.

Knowing how my a350 works without electronic connection to the lens, my gut makes me think it has to do with the lens, if it's not a mechanical failure.


----------



## Krimzon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for the fast responds, I will try all of those solutions and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Krimzon (Aug 12, 2012)

Movie mode works, but I am gathering that is because the shutter is always open for movies. 

The camera functions for almost a quarter of a second after I take a picture and that is how I am able to change the mode.

At this point I believe I have no other option but to send it in to Sony for repairs, which is disappointing since I got this camera to replace a Sony Nex 5-N that was having issues.

Everyone should thank me for buying the broken "one" (twice) so they don't have to.


----------

